# New Magicshine Competitor from Hong Kong



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Other than looking a bit more polished and coming with more accessories, I'm not sure what makes this a compelling offer without seeing a review and beamshots versus a cheaper Magicshine unit.

http://www.gemini-lights.com/

http://www.gemini-lights.com/products/titan


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Saw this on ridemonkey in the classifieds...
If its as bright as the magic shine and similair price then well I dont know, I guess they both will be good bang for the buck...


WOW $130 for the complete kit is a pretty good deal...

Not too mention who ever brought this over will do alright once it goes mainstream like magic shine... At the moment he has no real competition in the low cost arena...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hummm....Somewhat cleaner looking than the MagicShine but I don't think I'd get it until seeing some beam shots and know how the modes work...like, how bright is low?

At least with the MagicShine you know pretty much what you're going to get...in a nut-shell, a cheap quality light that does what it needs to do and does it for less money than anyone else.

This begs the thought....A rose by any other name...only for a few more buck$.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Huh, looks like the factory's sewing department has an extra step to perform on these lights.








I don't know, aside from trying to redesign and improve the housing for say...... better heat transfer/dissipation, I tend to think its the same thing as the MS:???: 

Bull, Is $130 really a good price for what I gather to be a bag and a head and helmet mount added to a similar MS900 kit for $40-$50 more?


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*It does look like the same thing*

Same P7, same older style batter cover...


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Only 3 modes... I use Mid a lot on my MS?

Like someone else mentioned. Is a soft case/bag and a head strap really worth $40-$50 more than what you can get from GeoManGear? The package is nice but for the budget minded is it worth it?

Great to see some possible competition in the budget market though. But with the service from GeoManGear those guys are going to have to really be good at every thing to be competition for him.

Maybe GeoManGear can put some pressure on MagicShine to get a nice bag and helmet strap included in his base package to make it even a stiffer competition.

Competition is good for everyone involved in the long run. It makes manufacturers make better products at cheaper prices and with better costumer service, which makes them stronger in the long run. It gives the buyer choice and in the long run better products to choose from.


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think Geoman has too much to worry about. But everyone is assured they will get a new unit due to warranty policy? That nice....And their T&C are very interesting.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

FatNoob said:


> Only 3 modes... I use Mid a lot on my MS?
> 
> Like someone else mentioned. *Is a soft case/bag and a head strap really worth $40-$50 more than what you can get from GeoManGear? *The package is nice but for the budget minded is it worth it?
> 
> ...


As to the first point: No..not in my opinion.

Interesting that Geoman has claimed at times to have a running dialog with the MagicShine people. If true I think this is very good because SOMEONE needs to tell these folks just what WE FOLKS really want! Personally I think some of the improvements on the MagicShine kit were well...more costly and unnecessary. Really...who cares about the new digital read out battery? :skep: Hey, it runs for 3hrs on high. What more to you really need to know?  
If it had of been me looking to improve the M.S. I would of suggested stuff like > 
...Replacing the C-bin P-7 with either a D-bin P-7 or M-bin MC-E. 
...including a set of three reflectors, one smooth spot, one OP medium, one flood.
...lastly, a three mode driver with high, medium (400lm) and low (200lm) capable of pushing 2800ma. No flash needed. Better heat sink needed.
Since MS did change the appearance of the light-head, I think I would of done it differently however I do like the smooth front look of the new. The old "Torch front" look was stupid from day one. Other than that I like the look of the old one better. Just getting rid of the useless sharp edges on front would have been great. Instead, I would of kept the old look but refined it a bit by putting in deeper fins toward the back and then improving the front ( like I said before ) but perhaps adding a nice ( tapered ) 0.5" brim over the front of the lens to help reduce glare. If done right this would look really nice and not really add more cost to the product. Just my $0.02 worth of input FWIW


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

As far as lightheads go, aesthetically, I find the MS more appealing.

What MS might consider doing away with entirely is the strobe and SOS function. High, Medium and Low is all you need as pointed out by Cat-man-do. I'd be content. 

Reflector wise, I did ask Geoman if they were going to sell or include other texturized reflectors and diffusers for their light engines but so far nothing much on that topic has surfaced.

I run 2 MS 900s on the bars and a Dinotte 400L on the helmet, to me and for my uses, i find that I could still use more light, in both throw and spread departments.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Chromagftw said:


> As far as lightheads go, aesthetically, I find the MS more appealing.
> 
> What MS might consider doing away with entirely is the strobe and SOS function. High, Medium and Low is all you need as pointed out by Cat-man-do. I'd be content.
> 
> ...


I think Geoman was saying in another thread that the MS900 might get the updated mode button (controller) in the near future... like the MS1400 where you can turn the light up and down without turning it off.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

$110 for a kit comparable to the Magicshine 900 Plus Lightset (i.e. headlamp, battery, charger, o-rings, travel case):

http://www.gemini-lights.com/node/44


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Edited: double post


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

All good ideas fellas, we have made a bunch of suggestions, the manufacturer implements some of them. As you guys know we are a retailer rather than a manufacturer so getting MS to implement change is quite a task. We are currently waiting for samples of a 900 lighthead with a 4 mode program that takes flash and off out of the click cycle when the lighthead is on. This was an improvement we have been requesting for a very long time, they recently incorporated improved thermal protection and the 5 stage battery power meter in the 900 so change does happen but it definitely takes time.



Cat-man-do said:


> As to the first point: No..not in my opinion.
> 
> Interesting that Geoman has claimed at times to have a running dialog with the MagicShine people. If true I think this is very good because SOMEONE needs to tell these folks just what WE FOLKS really want! Personally I think some of the improvements on the MagicShine kit were well...more costly and unnecessary. Really...who cares about the new digital read out battery? :skep: Hey, it runs for 3hrs on high. What more to you really need to know?
> If it had of been me looking to improve the M.S. I would of suggested stuff like >
> ...


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

They have a one year warrantee, but it's only 90 days for the Magicshine. I'd be willing to pay extra for that.
http://www.gemini-lights.com/support

I hope Magicshine keeps the blinking mode for people like me who also use it on the street.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Furball the Mystery Cat said:


> They have a one year warrantee, but it's only 90 days for the Magicshine. I'd be willing to pay extra for that.
> http://www.gemini-lights.com/support
> 
> I hope Magicshine keeps the blinking mode for people like me who also use it on the street.


These have been available in NZ for a while. 18 month warranty. 150NZ$ (MS goes for 250 in the LBS).
http://www.glowormlites.co.nz/

ps, Blinking mode is blinding.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Good afternoon from Hong Kong, 

Be sure that we are following all the discussions regarding our Titan Bike Light and we are looking forward to improve our product everyday. 

Please keep on posting comments and ideas and be sure that you may see them implemented in the very near future.

Enjoy your rides!
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Good afternoon from Hong Kong,
> 
> Be sure that we are following all the discussions regarding our Titan Bike Light and we are looking forward to improve our product everyday.
> 
> ...


That would be nice. However since you took your web site down no one can see your product, likely comments will cease as a result.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Dear Cat-Man-Do, 

Rome was not build in a day. Same happens with our website. But it is up again now.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Dear Cat-Man-Do,
> 
> Rome was not build in a day. Same happens with our website. But it is up again now.


...Nor was the Great Wall of China. Thankfully for us, both the Romans and Chinese now have I.T. support.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Right! Note that the I.T. support comes from Greece which makes things even more complicated


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

Per your own T&C, you say your site information can not be relied upon nor will be responsible for any misinformation. But you non refund policy implies that you can get the information for an informed decision and therefore no need for refunds. Which is it?


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Longer battery life than the MS for the same LED and battery power is the information there not telling you, or they aren't driving it as hard.

But it does look nice, alternatives are always good.

Faster Shipping for instance and 12month warranty sound good to.

Throw in a P7 D SXO or better still a rarely used but superior MC-E and I'm be very tempted, SST-50 and Smooth reflector and I'd of clicked BUY already. ( 6 cell 7500Ah battery to with that )


Take that as a HUGE WELL PLEASE


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Longer battery life than the MS for the same LED and battery power is the information there not telling you, or they aren't driving it as hard.


Gemini specs a higher capacity battery than the Magicshine.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

not a bad looking light, its nice to see some manufacturers at least trying to compete with the magicshines.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

looks like the old school ms battery? not that theres anything wrong with it, just looks simillar...


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

@Turveyd
Well noted

@skoor
I am sorry, but it seems I didn't get your point. Can you please try to reformulate, especially the second part. (thanks  )


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

Gemini Rides said:


> @
> 
> @skoor
> I am sorry, but it seems I didn't get your point. Can you please try to reformulate, especially the second part. (thanks  )


Per your site, this does not seem strange? For example, "..The information is intended solely for entertainment purposes ..." Really? And I am supposed to make an informed buying decision with no return options? Based on what? Entertainment? Seek a professional for advice?

" Site content (quality, accuracy and use)

Visitors who use this website and rely on any information do so at their own risk.

This Web site and the attached documents are provided "as is" without warranty of any kind, either express or implied, including, but not limited to, the implied warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose. Information found at gemini-lights.com will not always be up to date and cannot necessarily be relied upon.

The information is intended solely for entertainment purposes and may not be used as a substitute for professional advice and/or information, as circumstances will vary from person to person. You should not act or rely upon this information without seeking professional advice. Do not attempt any of the suggested actions, solutions, remedies, or instructions found on this website without first consulting with a qualified professional. They are not intended to be nor do they constitute actionable professional advice. Transmission of this information is not intended to create a professional-client relationship between Gemini Lights (or it's parent, Gemini Industries) and you."


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Skoor, 
Thank you very much for noting this. I will be looking into this issue and update the post ASAP. 
As I mentioned before Rome was not built in a day (but it is a beautiful city, isn't it?  ).
Regards 
Vag



skoor said:


> Per your site, this does not seem strange? For example, "..The information is intended solely for entertainment purposes ..." Really? And I am supposed to make an informed buying decision with no return options? Based on what? Entertainment? Seek a professional for advice?
> 
> " Site content (quality, accuracy and use)
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I was just following up on what skoor commented on. I think the article he quoted is just a standard "Terms and conditions" disclaimer intended to govern the testimonial section of the web site which is still a work in progress and not currently available. I don't think this is unusual. I bet CPF has a disclaimer as well.

In the "Support" section of the web site there is a list of commonly asked questions having to do with returns and defective lights. I'm pretty sure it states that you can't return the item just because you don't want or need it ( assuming that the light is working ). I'm not sure that is a good policy but only because some people might find the output is not acceptable and want a complete refund. However if something is wrong with the light there does appear to be a warranty. ( Maybe you send back the bad one and they send out a new one?  ) not sure. Anyway, I think it better to offer an unrestricted 30 day return policy if the consumer is not happy with the product but that is just my opinion.

Gemini Lights, can you give us some information on the output levels of your light? People here want details. How bright is your high mode, low mode? Can you tell us how many Amps are used to drive the emitter...on high...on low? The more information you give the more impressed people will be with your product. :thumbsup: 

Oh, and by the way, you might want to take out one of the MTBReview classified ads just to to be on par with the other sellers.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys
Regarding the Terms and Conditions Cat-man-do has a point. We are anyway working on the shopping cart T & C now and very soon they will be available online. So no worries on that and thanks once more for noting. 

Let me also make clear that there is 1 year warranty. Refund policy is currently considered and will be announced.

And here are some more info as requested. :

High Mode: 900 Lm Drive:2.4A
Low Mode: 300 Lm Drive: 0.6A

We are also working on some beam shots, will be online by the beggining of next week.

Thanks for comments 
V.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gemini Rides said:


> And here are some more info as requested. :
> 
> High Mode: 900 Lm Drive:2.4A
> Low Mode: 300 Lm Drive: 0.6A
> ...


Hi Gemini
SSC P7 needs at least 2.8A to get 900lm

Your specifications are very misleading :nono:


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Znomit, 

My intention is not to mislead anyone. Let me check it with the production and I will feed you back with the info. 

Greets
Vag (the Marketing guy)


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hey Skoor,
> Thank you very much for noting this. I will be looking into this issue and update the post ASAP.
> As I mentioned before Rome was not built in a day (but it is a beautiful city, isn't it?  ).
> Regards
> Vag


Rome isn't that beautiful.... But your light is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hey guys
> 
> And here are some more info as requested. :
> 
> ...


I saw this comment last night but wanted to wait to see what others would say before I posted. ( Thanks Znomit ) In dealing with my own P-7 torches and judging the brightness on them compared to the current they draw here's what I think:

At 2.4A the output will look like something like 600-700lm
@ 0.6A it should be ~175lm

On my two 5-mode P-7's, the mid-level on one is 0.75A the other is 0.69. Respectively, the outputs look like ~225lm and ~200lm. ( *note, I use my Dinottes as the benchmark for output ) A true 300lm output would be similar to what an XP-G outputs just under 1A. I'm not sure what current level would be needed to give 300lm on a P-7 but my ballpark estimate would be ~0.85 - 1A.

FWIW, both of the mid modes on my P-7 torches give great visibility, still...having a true 300lm setting would be fantastic. ( **Note...my comments on output are not based on measurements but on what "My" eye sees.)


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

P7 thats so 2008 it's SST-50 thats the baby these days, he says waiting for mine to arrive in torch form to see if it's better or just more expensive.

2400ma is pretty close, likely get 750-850lumen max depending on the LED which vary 100lumens anyway, heat and run time 2400 is fine, better than 1600 most torches run at.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> ....2400ma is pretty close, likely get 750-850lumen max depending on the LED which vary 100lumens anyway, heat and run time 2400 is fine, better than 1600 most torches run at.


Keep in mind that the 900lm max is what is gotten in the lab. In the real world even @ 2800ma if you get 750-800lm you are doing great. My SF-15 draws 2.5A on high and looks around 700lm to my eyes ( compared to my other 600lm lights ). My SKU 12060 draws about 2.2A (max) on high looks about 600lm to my eyes ( compared to my Dinotte 600L ).

I hope than SST-50 torch is worth the extra cash. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Draws 2.5Ah's - Driver loss say 85% efficency = 2.1Ah's getting to the LED, is there 2.4Ah draw or going to the LED ??

Yeah the SST-50 is 50% more, but the smooth reflector + big reflector should make it worth while, should be here any day really.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

The only thing the Gemini has that Magicshine doesn't is the soft canvas box instead of cardboard. I wouldn't put a premium on that because my light heads and batteries live in a pocket in my bike duffle bag anyway.

I would say if the Gemini hopes to compete they will have to at least match the Magicshine price. 

Without a US distributor the warranty holds less value. Geoman takes that out of the equasion with the MS.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> The only thing the Gemini has that Magicshine doesn't is the soft canvas box instead of cardboard. I wouldn't put a premium on that because my light heads and batteries live in a pocket in my bike duffle bag anyway.


They have thermal management in the driver.
I think MS might have this depending on your model.

Also 1yr warranty.


----------



## milroy (Jan 15, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hey guys
> Regarding the Terms and Conditions Cat-man-do has a point. We are anyway working on the shopping cart T & C now and very soon they will be available online. So no worries on that and thanks once more for noting.
> 
> Let me also make clear that there is 1 year warranty. Refund policy is currently considered and will be announced.
> ...


I'd be interested in a smaller battery pack option to satisfy my weight weenie inclination. For morning road riding when I only need light for an hour at the most (because the sun comes up), the big pack is way more than I need.


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> As far as lightheads go, aesthetically, I find the MS more appealing.
> 
> What MS might consider doing away with entirely is the strobe and SOS function. High, Medium and Low is all you need as pointed out by Cat-man-do. I'd be content.


You guys are either on to something or on something....either way it's good. I actually just ordered lights from magicshine and they were a three mode set up. They seem to work as well as the 5 modes...just less buttons to click though to turn it off


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is another MS-like light that appears to address some of the shortcomings of the MagicShine:

http://lightandgo.com/shop/detail.asp?m_code=Mc00013

No flash modes. 5 step fuel gauge. Non o-ring helmet and handlbar mounts. Thermal Protection.

The company also has a triple, a quad, and a single emitter light (prob xpg)...


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Really...who cares about the new digital read out battery? :skep: Hey, it runs for 3hrs on high. What more to you really need to know?


I care, as do more guys than you probably realize. I have one of the older MS lights where the switch changes color when the battery is low, except I'm colorblind and can't tell that it changed. No warning whatsoever before it turns off... Having some kind of battery indicator that doesn't use colors is pretty important. The charger works the same way, having some confirmation that the battery is actually charged is worth... well more than a head strap I'd never use (and from my experience with the MS would probably burn your head)
From what I can see on the Gemini site, I wouldn't consider their light for that reason.


----------



## whattheheck (May 13, 2005)

Rumour has it, you can trade-up your MS with a BajaDesigns Stryker. Contact BD, send in your unreliable/crapped out MS and get $100 off the Stryker. Lifetime warranty on the light. Battery is built to MIL specs. They have been making lights for a long time for much burlier applications than mountainbiking.
$298-$100 = $198 for one of the best lights on the market. This is a NO BRAINER!
Even at $298, you are worry free!
Review by MTBR.com

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/baja-de...ht-pro-review/


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

whattheheck said:


> Rumour has it, you can trade-up your MS with a BajaDesigns Stryker. Contact BD, send in your unreliable/crapped out MS and get $100 off the Stryker. Lifetime warranty on the light. Battery is built to MIL specs. They have been making lights for a long time for much burlier applications than mountainbiking.
> $298-$100 = $198 for one of the best lights on the market. This is a NO BRAINER!
> Even at $298, you are worry free!
> Review by MTBR.com
> ...


What the heck.. when you have to spam a bunch of posts to sell lights its shows a lack of professional integrity, If these lights are so good they will create a buzz on their own SPAM puts people off.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Joules said:


> I care, as do more guys than you probably realize. I have one of the older MS lights where the switch changes color when the battery is low, except I'm colorblind and can't tell that it changed. No warning whatsoever before it turns off... Having some kind of battery indicator that doesn't use colors is pretty important. The charger works the same way, having some confirmation that the battery is actually charged is worth... well more than a head strap I'd never use (and from my experience with the MS would probably burn your head)
> From what I can see on the Gemini site, I wouldn't consider their light for that reason.


The point I was making was that if you have a good battery ( and it's charged ) you know you have three hours of run time. Personally, I find all types of feedback ( LED or digital ) annoying. The last thing I want is some colored Led shining back at me making me worry. I suppose a digital read out might be better but you need to be able to read it off the battery pack. I doubt how well all of these feedback circuits work when the weather gets cold. Internal resistance changes on batteries when temperatures begin to drop. This will throw off any feedback circuit based on voltage drops.

Anyway, I'm glad some people find them useful. Your point is made.


----------



## stiki (Nov 11, 2010)

baker said:


> Here is another MS-like light that appears to address some of the shortcomings of the MagicShine:
> 
> http://lightandgo.com/shop/detail.asp?m_code=Mc00013
> 
> ...


These guys sell spare lithium battery packs too. The 4 cell looks like it may be a better build quality than the stock MS, anyone know if it has appropriate rating / same connector / can be charged with MS charger? Apologies if stupid questions here, don't know a thing about batteries!


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Beam shots are definitely needed as per the MTBR protocol (already mentioned).

I'm not a fan of the handle bar and helmet mounts the Light and Go systems come with. Will have to see if there are after market mounts lower in profile and more subtle. 

Theoretical lumens seem decent, actual output I will assume to be 20 - 30 % lower. I like the idea of dual 4 ups on the bar and a 3 up on the lid. 

Just thinking aloud...


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*$25 bucks for shipping*

I just tried to order a battery to test and they want $25 bucks to ship 1 battery are you kidding me, and 10 bucks per item after that sorry this good deal just turned bad..
now if they offered free or at least reasonable shipping i would give them a try.
here is their shipping info

International shipment will be shipped via EMS. We offer Int'l Flat Rate Shipping that costs you US $25.00 for first item and US 10.00 for each additional item. Please allow 5 business days for your order arrive Weekends and any holidays are not considered as 'business days'. Almost all shipments arrive at international destinations in a timely manner but because of variations in the local customs policies of different countries, packages can sometimes take up to more than 7~10 days for delivery. Any Items shipped internationally incur customs duties and import tax. Please be aware that additional charges for customs clearance may be collected and are the responsibility of the recipients. We will make every attempt to ship out your order asap. Once your order shipment has shipped, you will receive a shipping confirmation email as well as a shipment tracking number for your order.


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

Rakuman said:


> I just tried to order a battery to test and they want $25 bucks to ship 1 battery are you kidding me, and 10 bucks per item after that sorry this good deal just turned bad..
> now if they offered free or at least reasonable shipping i would give them a try.
> here is their shipping info


Yeah, their website is quite lacking (strike 1), and then when I saw the no-option shipping for $25 (strike 2), it was a deal killer.

****Edit: sorry, I was referring to Light and Go website, not Gemini.*** *


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

You're talking about Gemini Industries right?
$25 to ship a couple pounds internationally sounds like a fair deal to me.
When I go there I get:
US Standard Shipping (8-10 business days): $15.00
US Expedited Shipping (5 business days): $25.00


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

talking about light and go's $25 bucks is a lot of money when you can get a light or a battery from DX from the same country and not pay any shipping or next to nothing
I could see if it was a killer light but $25 bucks to ship a $40 battery I do not think so


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

Please lets make clear that you are not talking about Gemini. You can purchace our light with 15$ shipping cost.

Greets



Rakuman said:


> $25 bucks is a lot of money when you can get a light or a battery from DX from the same country and not pay any shipping or next to nothing


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

look at my post it says Light and GO
I can see why you would think I was talking about Gemini but the subject on light and go started about mid thread


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah that is pretty amazing. DX charges $0.01 for shipping. 77$ light. They probably are at least doubling their money from the MFG. So we's got a 38$ light system. Yikes. Probably don't want to leave that thing unattended charging or store it in doors, especially in your closet.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeap, I got what you mean just i wanted others to get it as well. Thanks for clarifying



Rakuman said:


> look at my post it says Light and GO
> I can see why you would think I was talking about Gemini but the subject on light and go started about mid thread


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

ya I only buy batteries and cords from Dx wouldn't buy a light from them wouldn't want to have to return a light to Hong Kong, in fact I have an order on its way right now


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

deano machineo said:


> Yeah that is pretty amazing. DX charges $0.01 for shipping. 77$ light. They probably are at least doubling their money from the MFG. So we's got a 38$ light system. Yikes. Probably don't want to leave that thing unattended charging or store it in doors, especially in your closet.


You shouldn't leave ANY battery charging unattended, whether it's Magicshine or any other setup. Lithium batteries have inherent risks, regardless of brand.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> You shouldn't leave ANY battery charging unattended, whether it's Magicshine or any other setup. Lithium batteries have inherent risks, regardless of brand.


So, I have seen this recommendation in several places. I'm curious as to how many people actually follow it... With my bike light battery packs, I regularly throw them on a charger on a metal workbench and leave them unattended for hours.

I've been thinking about getting one of those LiPo Safe bags to mitigate the damage in the event of a fire.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,

I was in the park last Friday and made (as promised) some Beamshots of the light. The settings of the camera where the same as in the MTBR test (https://www.mtbr.com/trailbeamcomparisoncrx.aspx) which means:
Camera Settings: Setting-full manual, ISO-100, Exposure-6 seconds, Aperture-F4.0, Focus-Manual, White Balance-Daylight 
I am not sure of the camera model yet but I will ask the photographer and get back to you.

Waiting for opinions 














syadasti said:


> Other than looking a bit more polished and coming with more accessories, I'm not sure what makes this a compelling offer without seeing a review and beamshots versus a cheaper Magicshine unit.
> 
> https://www.gemini-lights.com/
> 
> https://www.gemini-lights.com/products/titan


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Waiting for opinions


Looks like they are using a Canon EOS. It would of been better if the camera perspective had been the same as the first photo ( from behind the bike ). I take it the first photo is low the second is high. Looks like a decent take, however shutter speed might be a bit long (?) ( 6sec ) I didn't check the EXIF data on the first photo only the second. Thanks again for your photos.

*update...sorry...I checked the first picture. Different focal lengths in the photos...16 vs. 24mm. Maybe these are the same mode? High or low? I thought maybe these might be the same mode ( high ) only using different focal settings (?) comments?


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

exactly they are both on High mode with different focal settings. Exposure of 6 seconds in order to be comparable with the tests that mtbr.com runs. I am also checking the lumens question of last week and will get back to the forum.



Cat-man-do said:


> Looks like they are using a Canon EOS. It would of been better if the camera perspective had been the same as the first photo ( from behind the bike ). I take it the first photo is low the second is high. Looks like a decent take, however shutter speed might be a bit long (?) ( 6sec ) I didn't check the EXIF data on the first photo only the second. Thanks again for your photos.
> 
> *update...sorry...I checked the first picture. Different focal lengths in the photos...16 vs. 24mm. Maybe these are the same mode? High or low? I thought maybe these might be the same mode ( high ) only using different focal settings (?) comments?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i have an expensive exposure light set up but am super happy these lower cost options are getting traction. it will only help decrease the price gouging by exposure, niterider, light and motion and lupine...


----------



## RE1GN2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys! I bought a Gemini Titan last week. It came in 4 days. Seriously good delivery service!! I was thinking about getting a Magicshine for christmas but, I decided to go with Gemini because of the extended warranty service. I think its worth it. Plus it looks like an airplane engine 

I tested out the light today and it was impressive! Super bright. I could see so far ahead of me. Awesome stuff, really nice light. 

And I'm located in BC, Canada. And I think it was shipped within Canada too.. ?

Hey Gemini, do you have a warehouse in Canada?

Btw thanks for the great light. I look forward to riding more.

I'll try to post pics for everybody... if anyone's interested?


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,

Thanks for the feedback. I think you are the first one to write one in this forum. 
We actually ship from Canada (Victoria) to both USA and Canada and very soon we will be shipping from USA as well.

Greets from HK
Vag



RE1GN2 said:


> Hey guys! I bought a Gemini Titan last week. It came in 4 days. Seriously good delivery service!! I was thinking about getting a Magicshine for christmas but, I decided to go with Gemini because of the extended warranty service. I think its worth it. Plus it looks like an airplane engine
> 
> I tested out the light today and it was impressive! Super bright. I could see so far ahead of me. Awesome stuff, really nice light.
> 
> ...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Vag,

At least your online and willing to place your self in the line of fire. Forums can be unforgiving at times.

What I would like to see is how well the product holds up under extreme conditions far outside the typical late night mountain bike ride. Do you have any failure reports outlining what environmental conditions that these lights will still manage to preform?


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

Is this just a "rebadged" Magicshine?... in other words, the same components just a different housing? The battery and connectors, etc look very similar. Same manufacture?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

MOMtbiker said:


> Is this just a "rebadged" Magicshine?... in other words, the same components just a different housing? The battery and connectors, etc look very similar. Same manufacture?


This is my concern too. I know all this units, including MagicShine come out of China. I am worried that the Gemini uses the same components, like the same Battery as MagicShine. Only difference now is that MS is taking the steps to find a different battery that is approved by the safety commission.

Look here, we could get together if we wanted in a group buy and get 50 sets for a much cheaper price.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/346030619/10W_SSC_P7_Magicshine_Light.html

I don't mean any harm to Gemini, just want to know what the differences between the two units are.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, I am ready to place myself in the line of fire of course. The product is recently launched and forums give us great feedback and ideas. Positive feedback makes us extremely happy but criticism is what makes us better. So shoot it as we are here for this reason.

We recently made some tests in extremely cold weather (-15 celcius) and Titan performed well. Other than that testing of our product was done this summer where temperatures here can be more than 40 C and humidity extremely high and light also performed well. P7 can reach high temperatures especially when the bike does not move and air doesn't help to cool it. Then at 85 C it will automatically switch to low level till it is cold enough. When cold enough (<69 C) it will switch to high again.



crux said:


> Vag,
> 
> At least your online and willing to place your self in the line of fire. Forums can be unforgiving at times.
> 
> What I would like to see is how well the product holds up under extreme conditions far outside the typical late night mountain bike ride. Do you have any failure reports outlining what environmental conditions that these lights will still manage to preform?


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Definetely not the same manufacturer and not the same components. Give me some time to collect some technical data from our production and I will come back to you.



MOMtbiker said:


> Is this just a "rebadged" Magicshine?... in other words, the same components just a different housing? The battery and connectors, etc look very similar. Same manufacture?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

RE1GN2 said:


> Hey guys! I bought a Gemini Titan last week. It came in 4 days. Seriously good delivery service!!


:eekster: Wow! That is serious FAST! How was it sent? DHL...UPS...FedX???...or do these people own their own private Jet? :skep: 

If Gemini is using a N. American distributor let us know, that could explain some things.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> If Gemini is using a N. American distributor let us know, that could explain some things.


Few posts above:  


Gemini Rides said:


> We actually ship from Canada (Victoria) to both USA and Canada and very soon we will be shipping from USA as well.
> 
> Greets from HK
> Vag


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> :eekster: Wow! That is serious FAST! How was it sent? DHL...UPS...FedX???...or do these people own their own private Jet? :skep:
> 
> If Gemini is using a N. American distributor let us know, that could explain some things.


Mine came from China in like 3 days. I live in Minneapolis and will be testing this soon. Last night the temp was down to about 15f. Tonight it is similar and I will be getting some photos up shortly.

The fit and finish seems to be better on the Gemini than it does on the MS. I was impressed that the headlamp strap, that I will using for snow blowing, XC Sking, and Winter Camping, has a battery mount on the rear and a cable hanger on the side strap.

The helmet mount is also finished well. The straps aren't a mile long like on my MS and so far no modification has been needed to make it work well.

This package is very similar to the Geomangear Racer Pack, the only thing it lacks is two batteries (which now doesn't make a difference with the recall starting) and it has a nice carrying case which has been the reason I liked my NiteRider Enduro...a place to keep everything organized and in one place.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm impressed with Gemini. I think I need to try out some lights soon.


----------



## EmanResu (Mar 1, 2007)

So are these the same as the ones listed here > http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_nkw=Bike+Ray+II+LED+Bicycle+Light ? I think they look the same. I've been interested in buying one but the battery pack puts me off. It looks similar to the older magicshine ones that were particularly susceptible to water. This has stopped me from buying one so far.

The light head looks really nice though I think.


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,

No they are not the same. I will keep the Forum upated on this issue after we investigate it.

Greets



EmanResu said:


> So are these the same as the ones listed here > http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_nkw=Bike+Ray+II+LED+Bicycle+Light ? I think they look the same. I've been interested in buying one but the battery pack puts me off. It looks similar to the older magicshine ones that were particularly susceptible to water. This has stopped me from buying one so far.
> 
> The light head looks really nice though I think.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Please post pictures of the beam pattern, and test the light right up to the claimed 4+ hour run time on high. 
Thanks~


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hello, I am ready to place myself in the line of fire of course. The product is recently launched and forums give us great feedback and ideas. Positive feedback makes us extremely happy but criticism is what makes us better. So shoot it as we are here for this reason.
> 
> We recently made some tests in extremely cold weather (-15 celcius) and Titan performed well. Other than that testing of our product was done this summer where temperatures here can be more than 40 C and humidity extremely high and light also performed well. P7 can reach high temperatures especially when the bike does not move and air doesn't help to cool it. Then at 85 C it will automatically switch to low level till it is cold enough. When cold enough (<69 C) it will switch to high again.


The funny part here is it took over a year for M.S. lights to find the faults...especially overheating while charging.

What makes this different? Is Underwriter Laboratories certifying this light and putting their UL listed logo on it?

Will people next year be saying that their Gemini battery almost burned down their home too? I know you can't answer that.....But do you care?


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

lidarman said:


> The funny part here is it took over a year for M.S. lights to find the faults...especially overheating while charging.
> 
> What makes this different? Is Underwriter Laboratories certifying this light and putting their UL listed logo on it?
> 
> Will people next year be saying that their Gemini battery almost burned down their home too? I know you can't answer that.....But do you care?


Hello,

We do care.

Every company has its own way to work and operate. Gemini has also its way. One of these ways is me to be hear and receiving feedback. An other practice of Gemini is carefully choosing its suppliers and taking the responsibility for what we sell.

The last thing that we would like to happen to one of our customers is a battery exploding. We are very aware that lithium batteries need special care.

For what we can assure you is about our professionalism. We are very aware of the reputation of manufacturers in this part of the world but we are here to make the difference.

I know these are words. Be a bit patient and soon you will have very good news from our side. As I mentioned before, Rome was not build in a day.

Greets
Vag


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmm, everything looks very similar to Magicshine. Who is the MFG for each setup?


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

snowdrifter said:


> Hmm, everything looks very similar to Magicshine. Who is the MFG for each setup?


Maybe.... http://bigger.en.alibaba.com/

this one looks very similar:
http://bigger.en.alibaba.com/produc...icycle_light_set_bike_light_bicycle_lamp.html


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello again,

Let me make clear that Gemini is the manufacturer and nobody else. You may be able to find copies of almost any product available in the Internet, especially in Alibaba. That does not mean that you will get what you see or that somebody is standing behind his product.

They are some questions in this post being unanswered by us. We are working on them, just be a bit patient.

Greets, 
Vag



raschaa said:


> Maybe.... http://bigger.en.alibaba.com/
> 
> this one looks very similar:
> http://bigger.en.alibaba.com/produc...icycle_light_set_bike_light_bicycle_lamp.html


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

OK Vag


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

*Lights on the way*

I have some lights on the way.Once I get my hands on them I will post pictures and let everyone know how they perform.

I currently own a Niterider Trinewt and I have about 5 friends who own the Magicshine lights.

Please check out my blog for a full review soon.


----------



## Endo Often (Nov 17, 2004)

lidarman said:


> The funny part here is it took over a year for M.S. lights to find the faults...especially overheating while charging.
> 
> What makes this different? Is Underwriter Laboratories certifying this light and putting their UL listed logo on it?
> 
> Will people next year be saying that their Gemini battery almost burned down their home too? I know you can't answer that.....But do you care?


an ebay seller claims to have magicshines with a battery from a different supplier...

"The batteries that MagicShine was including with their sets up until recently were of poor quality. I am glad to say all the batteries I have in stock as of 11/9/10 are from *a new supplier that is UL and CE approved* and are of much better quality."

http://cgi.ebay.com/MagicShine-MJ-8...700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f04a4ef64


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all,

Just thought to share some photos posted by somebody who tried our product already.

http://sk8t.pinkbike.com/album/Gemini-Titan-LED-light/
Greets
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gemini Rides said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just thought to share some photos posted by somebody who tried our product already.
> 
> ...


Not so sure those photos are the best. The first beam pic on high I have some doubts about. ( ISO setting 1600? )


----------



## whitemax (Jan 31, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Not so sure those photos are the best. The first beam pic on high I have some doubts about. ( ISO setting 1600? )


Does any one have any more information regarding this light? Everything sounds good with. Are the batteries safe? With the whole ms batteries exploding and what not. Thanks


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello guys, 

As Gemini Team promised we are here to listen to the bikers and improve. One of the first things mentioned in this website was that there is no refund in case somebody does not like our product. 

So we thought and announced through our news section a 100% refund 7 days after purchase. Shipping costs on us.

Greets
Vag


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello,

Our batteries are safe. Really soon a new batteries announcement will come.

greets
vag



whitemax said:


> Does any one have any more information regarding this light? Everything sounds good with. Are the batteries safe? With the whole ms batteries exploding and what not. Thanks


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

How do you like the light?

I have a set on the way.



RE1GN2 said:


> Hey guys! I bought a Gemini Titan last week. It came in 4 days. Seriously good delivery service!! I was thinking about getting a Magicshine for christmas but, I decided to go with Gemini because of the extended warranty service. I think its worth it. Plus it looks like an airplane engine
> 
> I tested out the light today and it was impressive! Super bright. I could see so far ahead of me. Awesome stuff, really nice light.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitemax (Jan 31, 2008)

I just pulled the trigger. hope it is half decent.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine just arrived today. Looks good.

I'm planning on a ride tomorrow and will post pictures or you can check out my blog


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Intrigued...


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, 
We were asked to post the photos in a bigger size so here they are.

The Camera settings are: Canon EOS, Setting-full manual, ISO-100, Exposure-6 seconds, Aperture-F4.0, Focus-Manual, White Balance-Daylight

These settings are same as the ones used in last years MTBR test. https://www.mtbr.com/trailbeamcomparisoncrx.aspx

This year the exposure Francois is using is 4 seconds. We are going to be included to the light shootout so you will get even more beam shots there.

Note that both photos are on High mode with different focal lengths on 16mm and 24mm








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gemini Lights (Sep 20, 2010)

Dear MTBR readers,

For the last weeks we Gemini Team has been collecting your feedback and questions. We are aware that we have left some questions without answers till now. This post serves as the first wave of answers. A second one will follow. Here we go:

*Battery Case:*
We are currently working on a battery hard case. Design and production takes some time. We plan to have it available by mid January.
*Test on battery running time:*
We have run several tests on our battery and we can assure you that will hold for more than 4 hours on High mode. Our improved battery pack is 5200 mAh and using superior quality cells produced by NASDAQ listed BAK, supplier of the assembly lines of DELL and HP laptops (www.bak.com.cn)
*Question:*
Is Underwriter Laboratories certifying this light and putting their UL listed logo on it?
Will people next year be saying that their Gemini battery almost burned down their home too? I know you can't answer that.....But do you care?
*Answer:* BAK holds several quality certifications for the battery cells they produce. Their quality is unquestionable. Our battery assembly line is certified by TUV Nord (www.tuev-nord.de)
Documentation and data sheets can be provided.

Please also note that we recently adopted a returns policy upon mtbr.com users recommendation.
We have received many ideas especially regarding reflectors choices, different emitters and light modes. Keep those ideas coming and be sure that you will see many of them been implemented in the near future.
Best Regards,
Vag
On behalf of The Gemini Team


----------

